# What political leader inspired you the most?



## Ralphy1 (Apr 1, 2015)

For me it was JFK, and I almost joined the Peace Corp before he was assassinated.  I was young and naive enough to be taken in by his charm and charisma.  How about you?


----------



## ronaldj (Apr 1, 2015)

none in a very long time...


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 1, 2015)

In my lifetime..   IKE..... JFK.....BHO


----------



## Josiah (Apr 1, 2015)

*Daniel Patrick Moynihan *


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 1, 2015)

The ones I admired the most:  FDR, JFK, BHO.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 1, 2015)

I threw Eisenhower in because he did a lot for the country, particularly for the middle class post WWII.  This day and age he would be a radical leftist according to the standards of the present day GOP.


----------



## Debby (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm not inspired by any government leaders, but some I respect way more than others.  And some aren't qualified to clean out my chicken house.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 1, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I threw Eisenhower in because he did a lot for the country, particularly for the middle class post WWII.  This day and age he would be a radical leftist according to the standards of the present day GOP.



I know little about him but I've heard that as well.  He became prez when I was a baby.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 1, 2015)

Ike was like a father figure and JFK was like an older brother...


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 1, 2015)

Debby said:


> I'm not inspired by any government leaders, but some I respect way more than others.  And some aren't qualified to clean out my chicken house.



Putin....  you forgot Putin!!


----------



## Laurie (Apr 1, 2015)

Owain Glendower , but in modern times Margaret Thatcher.


----------



## AprilT (Apr 1, 2015)

.......nthego:


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 1, 2015)

FDR, Truman, Ike, JFK and President Obama.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 1, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I know little about him but I've heard that as well.  He became prez when I was a baby.



It was the Supreme Allied Commander Eisenhower during WW2 who later said : "In the councils of government, we must guard against the acquisition of  unwarranted influence, whether sought or unsought, by the  military-industrial complex. The potential for the disastrous rise of  misplaced power exists, and will persist."


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 1, 2015)

A wise man.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 1, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


>




As I said when he was my President, I LIKE IKE and the more I think about it the more I like him.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 1, 2015)

Who said we were partisan?   lol!!


----------



## Glinda (Apr 1, 2015)

Aung San Suu Kyi.  Just observing her life brings tears to my eyes because of her courage and the sacrifices she has made.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aung_San_Suu_Kyi


----------



## Debby (Apr 1, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Putin....  you forgot Putin!!





No I didn't forget Putin.  I respect him for the philosophy he has been espousing through all of this rhetoric against him and for how he has resisted being pushed to act out against his better judgement.   My understanding of inspiration is something a little different in that 'we are inspired to be better people ourselves'  or are 'encouraged to act in ways that are not the norm or more creatively'.    Although maybe considering how hard he is being pushed by the West and has not reacted with violence,  maybe that could be a source of inspiration.  Okay QuickSilver, I am inspired by Vladimir Putin and thus far, I respect him.



inspiration:  of extraordinary quality, as if arising from some external creative impulse: _they had to thank the goalie for some inspired saves_.


respect:  - a feeling of deep admiration for someone or something elicited by their abilities, qualities, or achievements: _the director had a lot of respect forDouglas as an actor_.                 -  the state of being admired or respected:


----------



## Debby (Apr 1, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


>



Those are truly inspirational words!  Too bad politicians today don't have that hanging above their desks to remind them of who they are cheating far too often.


----------



## Lon (Apr 1, 2015)

In my life time Ronald Reagan was my favorite president. I admired, as well as was inspired by him. He was a good govenor for the state of California as well and a great president.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 1, 2015)

Was that before or after Iran Contra or Trickle down economics?


----------



## Lon (Apr 1, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Was that before or after Iran Contra or Trickle down economics?



Now that's a nice Partisan response.


----------



## drifter (Apr 1, 2015)

I have had a great deal of respect for FDR, Truman, Ike, JFK , President Obama and Winston Churchill.


----------



## drifter (Apr 1, 2015)

Republicans today would disown Eisenhower.


----------



## Debby (Apr 1, 2015)

In response to:  'Was that before or after Iran Contra or Trickle down economics?'
you wrote:​




Lon said:


> Now that's a nice Partisan response.





and my question is, is everything always a 'partisan response' or is it sometimes only a recognition of some fact?  If those things did occur, why not just acknowledge it and accept that both parties have been responsible for acts that range from outright crooked to at the very least, downright embarrassing?  On the other hand if those events didn't occur, then ask for recognition of that fact.

We should be demanding 'honesty in advertising' and politics no matter which party is being followed, it seems to me.


----------



## Lon (Apr 2, 2015)

Well, the fact that the response to my Reagan post dealt with a negative aspect of his term rather than a positive would indicate partisanship, wouldn't you agree?


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 2, 2015)

Lon said:


> Now that's a nice Partisan response.



It was meant to be...  Reagan's policies set the destruction of the Middle Class in motion.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 2, 2015)

drifter said:


> Republicans today would disown Eisenhower.



More likely HE would disown them, Debby.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 2, 2015)

Debby said:


> In response to:  'Was that before or after Iran Contra or Trickle down economics?'
> you wrote:​
> 
> 
> ...




Most often you will see the term "partisan response" thrown out there when the response  contradicts their partisanship.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 2, 2015)

Lon said:


> Well, the fact that the response to my Reagan post dealt with a negative aspect of his term rather than a positive would indicate partisanship, wouldn't you agree?


As a native Californian who lived under Reagan's governorship, I think he was a dud there and in Washington.  People who admired him liked his B acting in Death Valley Days, methinks.  Ronnie was a actor, a bad actor.


----------



## Susie (Apr 2, 2015)

I liked Reagan who used to visit our neighbors across the street in Campbell, Calif. (This was before he become U.S. President.)
I admire and respect Abraham Lincoln; wish more Americans would take notice of their proud and honorable heritage this Easter.


----------



## Shirley (Apr 2, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> For me it was JFK, and I almost joined the Peace Corp before he was assassinated.  I was young and naive enough to be taken in by his charm and charisma.  How about you?



Lyndon B. Johnston. He inspired me to join the Republican party.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 2, 2015)

Shirley said:


> Lyndon B. Johnston. He inspired me to join the Republican party.



I would have thought maybe someone like GW Bush would have inspired you to become a Democrat.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 2, 2015)

Many Canadians including me loved Pierre Trudeau.  JFK seemed OK, but his womanizing ways were off the wall.  Thatcher in England was hated by the working class and from what I understand, many believe she ruined the country.


----------

